# P0340, intermittent



## nemesismachine (Jan 6, 2009)

99 Sentra XE. Sometimes when you turn the key nothing happens, other times it starts. I pulled the code, and got P0340 "Camshaft Position Sensor". Problem is, it only happens sometimes. I cleared the code and ordered a new sensor, hoping this bandaid will work.

Part 2 of that, would a dying alternator be a cause of why the code is being thrown? Does anyone know if the voltage from the alternator could affect the cam position sensor? My lights dim when I hit the brakes, but the battery is new. Next step is to replace the alternator anyway, just thought I'd spitball that one and see if it sticks.

Thanks for the help!

N


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

measure the battery voltage with car off and with the car running, all loads off, at about 3 or 4k rpm.
If you dont have a digital multimeter buy an in-expensive one, look for a 20V DC range, Harbor freight has them for under $10, less on sale !!!
check your battery terminal connections, clean them, use some anti corrosion washers or petroleum jelly.


----------

